# Who wears gloves ?



## JustDave45

My partner and I wear 'work' gloves a lot while we are are working and are looking for a brand that will hold up, 'mechanix' gloves only seem to last a few weeks, the best we have found so far are 'Miller' (the welding company) Any of you guys got suggestions?


----------



## Bonafide

only wear plastic gloves when dealing with waste pipe


----------



## LEAD INGOT

been using these for years.


----------



## AKdaplumba

I buy these $3 gloves from Army and Navy(cdn store) in the construction ware dept. they are viking brand "nitri-dex" they last about 3 weeks then they get torn up or start to stink from getting wet. Break out another pair. Keeps your hands clean, cut free and make you feel like an assassin. They also come in attractive designer colors:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisConnor

AKdaplumba said:


> Keeps your hands clean, cut free and make you feel like an assassin. They also come in attractive designer colors:thumbsup:


What is this "clean hands that are cut free"??

SUCH POWER EXISTS??


----------



## JK949

We use Delta (not the fixture co.) Black Magic latex. Well they might be nitrile gloves, I forget. Anyway they're great for waste situations and solder bounces off of them. Otherwise, will use the blue pvc coated gripper gloves. Mechanix are comfy but I've torn holes in my $30 pair, though the cushion was nice for jackhammering.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

I wear rubber gloves for absolutely everything. 

The amount of chemicals the body absorbs through the hands/skin is staggering for a plumber.


Been wearing gloves since *1991*.


----------



## Mega Smash

I've been buying the "Handyman" model of gloves by CLC from Home Depot.

At $14.00/pair they're not as expensive as the Mechanix ones, and they last a whole lot longer.

When they get too dirty/pasty, I soak 'em overnight in a bucket of Oxi Clean, and they're good as new.

Like Dunbar said, I try and wear gloves for everything. Keeps paste and ABS glue off my skin, as well as anything else. The only time I hate wearing gloves is when i'm installing faucets or working with fiddly screws and bolts.


----------



## Bollinger plumber

I wear latex for camera work, rubber for jetting, braided for sewer cleaning, leather stanley for working with cast or clay and brown jerseys for doing pvc and most any thing else. The jerseys are cheap so I use them quite a bit for normal everyday stuff. When I did sewer lining I would wear latex alot I believe that resin mixture will kill you in time. It made me sick as hell everytime I worked around it.


----------



## pauliplumber

I get the mechanix gloves for $10 at walmart. I almost always wear them, have a pair for finish work and a pair for dirty work.


----------



## TheMaster

I wear nitrile gloves. Some people are allergic or can become allergic to latex. If you refuse to wear gloves,try putting a light coat of petroleum jelly on your hands.
It will act as a protective barrier. latex or nitrile gloves should be taken off every 15-20 minutes to let your hands breathe. Leather can suck the moisture out of our skin.


----------



## TheMaster

The health of your skin depends on a number of things. What works for one person may not work for another. 
Wearing nitrile or latex can cause problems with your skin depending on your your system. It can cause fungus and other nail/cuticle infections.
Your body can at anytime become allergic to a substance without warning. The reaction can be severe and long lasting. The immune system continues to react even tho the allergic agent has been removed and washed away. The immune system continues to release antibodies causing the skin shed or peel. Its quite painful too...the finger tips and hands have an abundance of nerves.


----------



## stillaround

I dont like gloves. I wear leather for the sewer machine. I have a couple hand scars ..nothing to take away from my good looks though. The only time I ever got concern over germs was in Chicago years ago when I did service in apts. where the tenant was dying of aids..caused me to pause and think a bit. Latex when I have them for toilet resets..otherwize..these hands are for working. When I was behind the desk for a few years the hands got softer.


----------



## futz

stillaround said:


> I dont like gloves.


Me neither. Can't get anything done with them on. I'll wear them for a while on cold mornings sometimes (till I'm at the job and unloaded), or if I'm hand-scratching busted concrete or something, or for threading/spinning black iron gaspipe - stuff where you don't need manual dexterity and/or want to protect your hands. But for all the time use... NO. Too damn clumsy.


----------



## gladerunner

glove's!! we don't need no stinkin gloves:jester:


----------



## artisancorp

I use mechanix here


----------



## AKdaplumba

futz said:


> Me neither. Can't get anything done with them on. I'll wear them for a while on cold mornings sometimes (till I'm at the job and unloaded), or if I'm hand-scratching busted concrete or something, or for threading/spinning black iron gaspipe - stuff where you don't need manual dexterity and/or want to protect your hands. But for all the time use... NO. Too damn clumsy.


go to army and navy, they are tight gloves. give em a try


----------



## artisancorp




----------



## Cal

Lightening Black gloves ,,,, All the time when i'm around ,,,, MESS 

After 30 years wife said ," No Gloves ,, No Love "


----------



## ChrisConnor

I don't like gloves either, but I wore some quality leather gloves when putting in a sewer line a few months ago and at the end of the day, I actually felt better, I don't know why, but I did. Maybe I was less fatigued or something, I don't know. It was interesting to see how new leather gloves were nicked, scratched and cut after just a couple of hours of work.


----------



## gladerunner

Cal said:


> Lightening Black gloves ,,,, All the time when i'm around ,,,, MESS
> 
> After 30 years wife said ," No Gloves ,, No Love "


 now you know why i don't wear gloves


----------



## Cal

gladerunner said:


> now you know why i don't wear gloves



You don't like the ,,,,,,, love ?


----------



## PalmFlex

*Gloves for Plumbers*

Plumbers Gloves are the first-line of defense against the risks of health and safety that may be encountered in Plumbing tasks such as drain-cleaning waste pipe, traps and drains.
With so many biological risks out there - known and unknown - it only makes sense to increase the protection of Plumbers with the best disposable Plumbers gloves available. Plumbing professionals choose PalmFlex for over 25 years for protection they can count on
http://www.palmflex.com/plumbing-gloves/


----------



## PLUMB TIME

Oh RJ, clean up in post 23.


----------



## deerslayer

Wow! That spammer really dug out a thread from the dead!


----------



## Michaelcookplum

I use the ones with bloody red on the palms. Buy them from the Chinese grocery store. Sometimes they last a couple days, others a couple hours. But they cost 4$ for a pack of 10 so F it. I can't wear any other gloves.


----------



## plumb1bob

Having had MRSA, it,s not fun, after they cut out the infection, it's left open . You actually have to pack the open wound. I wear leather gloves for gas line threading, miller or black stallion for soldering, well oiled leather gloves with latex under them for drain cleaning, my favorites are the black stallion welding gloves. They take a pretty good beating. Friend of mine cut three fingers thru to the tendons, 3 years ago . Still has problems. He wears Kevlar gloves,


----------



## AndersenPlumbing

I've been wearing these with good results lately 

http://m.homedepot.com/p/t/202754608

I always wear ugly gloves over them when using any cables.

I always wear gloves when dealing with drains of any type. Don't normally wear gloves with sump pumps, water heaters, faucets....that type of stuff . I hate wearing gloves.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

I've been wearing these for about 7 years now.. They're great to wear under leather gloves for drain cleaning, or when soldering or touching anything nasty. They're thick and they won't tear. Pricey but worth it. 
http://www.tooltopia.com/microflex-sg375m.aspx


----------



## gear junkie

http://www.microflex.com/Products/MK-296.aspx The best gloves I've ever used, hands down. So good I can even take tape off a roll while wearing them. They go on under my ugly gloves when snaking and all I use when inspecting and jetting.


----------



## 422 plumber

I wear gloves constantly. Most of the places I work insist upon it. When working on anything sewer or drain related, whether it's rodding, repairing, replacing, I wear nitrile gloves, and then the appropriate work glove over it.


----------



## JoshJ

I usually wear a light cotton glove dipped in nitrile. Occasionally the disposable nitrile gloves depending on what I'm doing.


----------



## SewerRat

Depends what I'm doing and when. Nitrite when dealing with the icky's, good ol' buckskins when shovelling or other hard labor. Like 422 said, the nitrile gets covered with ugly gloves or leather as work demands.


----------



## DesertOkie

Best gloves ever, I'll pay for them myself before getting the crap at the supply house supplied for free.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

futz said:


> Me neither. Can't get anything done with them on. I'll wear them for a while on cold mornings sometimes (till I'm at the job and unloaded), or if I'm hand-scratching busted concrete or something, or for threading/spinning black iron gaspipe - stuff where you don't need manual dexterity and/or want to protect your hands. But for all the time use... NO. Too damn clumsy.


SAME HERE WHEN I WAS WORKING IN THE FIELD :thumbup:


----------



## MACPLUMB777

gladerunner said:


> glove's!! we don't need no stinkin gloves:jester:


*I USED TO ALWAYS RUN MY 1/4" & 5/16" CABLES BARE HANDED TO BETTER FEEL THE CABLE WHILE RUNNING IT :thumbup:

I HAVE BEEN KNOWN TO SOMETIMES RUN 3/8",1/2", OR EVEN 3/4" BARE HANDED :thumbsup:

BUT NEVER IN HOSPITALS OR AROUND MEDICAL 
*


----------



## johntheplumber

I hate wearing glove to work in. Ill wear leather gloves for sewer stuff with nitril under them sometimes. Sometimes ill wear the nitril while working on toilets. But 80% of the time I hate wearing them.


----------



## EndorPlumber

I've really enjoyed using the MaxiFlex gloves. They are thin enough to allow you to fasten a hold-rite into wall-studs with tiny self-tappers without problems, yet strong enough to work with 12in waste pipe with no worries. They offer a great grip, and are nicely breathable. I think they make thicker/winter versions too that sacrifice the nimbleness with the fingers for extra padding for warmth, but either way, I really like them. 

Just for variety, I'm about to try Ansell ActivArmr. I'm about to see how they fair in comparison.

http://www.atg-glovesolutions.com/en/maxiflex-3/maxiflex-ultimate™-8/34-874-34/


----------



## Unclog1776

Black venom


----------



## KoleckeINC

Thickster EX gloves are the the best nitrile gloves period. 14 mil thick. Better than diamond grip. I reuse them the next day most times. Home Depot nitrile dipped for odd jobs and one left handed ugly glove for sewer rodding with the 1500.


----------

